# I'm wanting to dive deeper into live plants.



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I switched my live plants from my Hawkeye 5 gallon to my Topfin Enchant 3.5 gallon. My anubias nana and Moss ball have continued to have great health and at first so did my java fern and java moss however now they've been on a downhill lately. I asked before about moving my betta Nymph Phlox to my 5 gallon as he has fin biting problems lately and I put the move off because of Christmas coming and my mom asked me for a list. I have added aquarium soil, aquascaping tools and dark gravel for a topper because I want to go for a natural planted tank. Well minus the hidey decoration for now I'll keep my white and blue mountain cave its been there since almost the beginning. 

But anyways my moms not one for the research so I decided I should probably give her specifics. I haven't been able to fully understand the difference of soils and fertilizers and I would also like to go into more plants. I've been really wanting to try a carpeting plant if possible and maybe a plant at the waters surface. I will gladly look into any others suggested also. I just don't want to be stuck on just what I have right now. And some other opinions on what soils and fertilizers I can look into. I really don't understand how to use them. I know theres liquids and tabs but I've always wondered if there was a specific way of use that doesn't end up with your tank inhabitants eating them or something. I just don't want to do it wrong and possible kill my whole tank. The tank will probably house my betta, nerite snail, guppy/platy fry occasionally and I'm really hoping to getting into shrimp again.


----------



## Miilehlo (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi there  As far as planted tanks go, I've actually had the best success with organic potting soil. I've also had planted tanks with gravel, sand, and eco-complete, but didn't like them as much in the long run; each have their pros and cons. Based on my experience:

Dirt is a pain to set up initially and needs to be capped with sand or gravel. It isn't good if you like to move plants around a lot, but has given me the most dense and healthy plant carpets without additional fertilizer dosing. It does cause yellow water from tannins, but a good cap and regular water changes keep it under control. I also don't sorry much since bettas like tannin in their water. 

Gravel and sand are both like a clean slate, as far as substrate goes. For many plants, you'll need to add root tabs (solid fertilizers) into the substrate. I just bury it under the gravel with a pair of long tweezers. It's much easier to clean and reuse if you change your mind about the tank. I also dose with liquid fertilizers in my sand/gravel tank. It sounds like your current plants mainly feed from the water column, so liquid ferts will be more helpful.

I've heard great things about eco-complete but didn't like the texture nearly as much as i thought I would. My plants also didn't thrive as much in comparison to my dirted tanks. It wasn't bad, but for the price I expected more. Maybe it was my fault for hoping for some sort of miracle substrate, and it was just over-hyped in my head.

Are there specific substrate and fertilizers you have questions about?


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

It took forever for an answer I actually just told my mom what I needed today since she couldn't read my list. I did my best. Though I dont know most of what it is that she chose it was on amazon and most likely the cheapest stuff. Which I learned some plants are expensive like one was $12 with $16 shipping like seriously 0.0 She passed on a few because a few had expensive shipping. But more than likely I'll be getting soil, gravel, tools and fertilizers. Oh and a much needed wireless mouse. I forgot which plants she seemed to find. I had like 9 different beginning no co2 plants on the list. I think water wisteria was one she found.. There was probably like 3 or 4. I'd be happy with just one new plant type at this point. 

Though I do have a question about the liquid fertilizer. Would I add that straight to the tank or dilute in water?


----------



## Miilehlo (Dec 14, 2017)

AccaliaJay said:


> It took forever for an answer I actually just told my mom what I needed today since she couldn't read my list. I did my best. Though I dont know most of what it is that she chose it was on amazon and most likely the cheapest stuff. Which I learned some plants are expensive like one was $12 with $16 shipping like seriously 0.0 She passed on a few because a few had expensive shipping. But more than likely I'll be getting soil, gravel, tools and fertilizers. Oh and a much needed wireless mouse. I forgot which plants she seemed to find. I had like 9 different beginning no co2 plants on the list. I think water wisteria was one she found.. There was probably like 3 or 4. I'd be happy with just one new plant type at this point.
> 
> Though I do have a question about the liquid fertilizer. Would I add that straight to the tank or dilute in water?


Liquid ferts can be added directly to your tank water. Just follow the directions on the bottles. Some aquatic plant sellers on amazon will ship all your plants together in one box for cheaper shipping. You can also buy plants from big box stores like petco or petsmart (medium price for medium quality plants)


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I got most of the anubias, java fern from petsmart. Unfortunately our petsmart is a long drive and I have no transportation. Maybe if I do well with keeping plants I can sell them in the area.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm the type of person to be happy about receiving a box of dirt and rocks for Christmas lol my parents probably think I'm crazy.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Shipping is always high on plants. If you're looking for more plants, I buy from JDAquatics on here, he has an online store and will also respond to PMs on here. He usually will stuff whatever he can into a flat rate box and send it to you.

Since you live in Michigan though, I'd really only off on having any plants shipped until late spring, too much risk of them getting frozen. I might be late on this advice given the age of the thread.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Its okay. Unfortunately its rare for my mom to order me stuff outside of my birthday and christmas so I really wanted the stuff. Since were having the extreme cold up here I'm glad I didn't bother with asking for shrimp lol Hopefully by this summer I'll be able to order what I want when I can. Unfortunately though just like every year during this time I had bad luck. Not only did one of the plants freeze but I just lost my betta Nymph Phlox yesturday. He was in the 5 gallon with all the plants. Most were floating and I found him ontop of them. I think he got stuck on them and couldnt get off. Really depressing.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm sorry for the loss 

If you order shrimp in the future, make sure they are bred in US not imported. Imported ones are much more sensitive and sometimes carry deadly shrimp fungus. It'd be best if you can find a local breeder on craigslist or something. (Be sure to go with someone and meet in a public place.) I bought my red cherry shrimp from off craigslist. They were cheap, healthy and the seller was really nice.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I was thinking AquaticArts. I want to try during the summer because well it would be warm and that should give me time to be able to order stuff my self, itll be warm, I should hopefully move by then and reset my tanks.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

AquaticArts sells imported shrimp.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

Do they? Didn't know that. Weird.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, some of them are tank raised. The others are not. If you don't see "Tank raised", you'd better avoid just be safe.


----------



## AccaliaJay (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll have to keep that in mind thanks for the info. Ugh its only been two days and I'm really missing the company of a beautiful little friend who either plots an attack or acts cute. Being down to one full tank makes it feel empty. I miss Nymphy's cuteness.. He was like a little fairy or flower petal. So soft like and adorable. I called him the little guardian.


----------

